# constant hangs on laptop (Lenovo ideapad s12)

## slorentzen

I seem to have a severe problem, I have installed both ubuntu and xubuntu 9.10 on my Lenovo ideapad s12. Now I have installed Gentoo and the problem persists.

During boot, the boot process hangs at INIT: version 2.86 booting. But when touching any pad on the keyboard or the touchpad the boot process continues.

After login in, this problem of everything hanging is the same, when copying files, installing, it all hangs after a couple of seconds, and continues to do so untill i touch the computer.

I have searched around and found the following issue mentioned: [HTML]http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5031046[/HTML]

Only hdparm value of 254 solves the problem with the cycle count. But the problem with constant hangups is unaffected.

Can someone tell me what's the problem? It's really killing the joy of running linux and I would hate having to use windows on my laptop, but right now it seems like something I might have to do.

Thanks

----------

## roarinelk

I have one of these, but never experienced what you described.

What kernel do you run?  Try a vanilla -git one.

----------

## Banana

I have kinda the same problem here.

But I have noticed something different:

If I boot a gentoo live from a USB stick, it works without those "hang ups". Just fine.

But booting it from the HDD it is really slow.

eg. if I do a emerge -s it is 10 times slower. Or executing make menuconfig. I wait about minutes to get it on the screen.

----------

## Banana

disable ACPI does not help.

has anyone a idea , or how I can find out what is happening at the hangup ?

UPDATE:

yey, it looks like I have found the solution !!!!

 *Quote:*   

> I had exactly the same issue of hard drive stalling with
> 
> Kubuntu Karmic (9.10) on ideapad s12. To solve this, you
> 
> need to change SATA controller mode from "AHCI" to "Compatibility"
> ...

 

and

 *Quote:*   

> add  nolapic and acpi=on to GRUB menu.lst kernel line

 

now it boots and runs like sliding on soap !!!

(compared to before it is really fast !!!)

----------

## Banana

I just want to "bump" this up, since to let everyone know, this is solved

----------

